

All Jobs Should Be Dream Jobs - finkin1
http://bagggitdev.blogspot.com/2012/10/all-jobs-should-be-dream-jobs.html

======
finkin1
I originally submitted this as a guest column to TechCrunch. It was promptly
rejected. HN is the best place for it anyway. Very intrigued to know what you
think of it. Thanks!

